# Size of trailer to how many horses can fit



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Width also contributes a little so keep that in mind. 
I have crammed more horses in smaller by head and tailing them but for hauling comfortably you have the right idea.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As Cowchick mentioned, width is a determining factor as well. Assuming a decent size width, you could get two in a 12 and three horses in a 14 footer - they would probably stand slant wise for 3 horses to fit in comfortably.


----------



## BrittneyB (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes slant wise was what I thinking. What is usually considered a decent width on a trailer, was definitely not paying as much attention to that as length??

Thanks


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

We've packed 4 with western tack on into a 14' before..lol. All hauled well and we were only going 15 minutes. 3 fit comfortably in it though. We've also packed 5 into a 16' untacked, but it would've been more comfortable with 4 in there.
That's why I love stocks. Mine all haul well (or do after a few rides) and if necessary I can squeeze an extra one in if I need to bring one for someone else to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My trailer is about 6.5 ft across, I think (it's a slant load - it handles my biggest horse at 15 hands fine). Therefore, if you're getting a stock trailer you would probably want a similar width especially if you're thinking of hauling them at a slant.


----------

